# Devils Hole / Lower Niagara Updates??



## bcnulater

Going this weekend and wondering if anyone's been up lately?
I've heard they're catching regularly off the platform.
Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## bcnulater

Talked to our guide (Chris Cinelli ) and he says most of the guides are starting today.
Hopefully the salmon start too ! :B


----------



## bcnulater

Well got the big :S 
Probably got there a week early, more cold & rain and it should get good.
Saw 14 boats out Saturday catch 6-7 fish including a 3' sturgeon.
Water was real low !
Also a huge disadvantage was the fact that ALL dams are now OFF LIMITS


----------



## ohiojmj

I hiked down to the gorge yesterday morning and another mile or so upstream to the whirlpool. I saw plenty of guys fishing, especially at the narrrow rapids at the entrance of the whirlpool, and no one had anything. Plenty of guys lining the Canadian side of the whirlpool.


----------



## KTkiff

We are going next Monday. We plan on fishing in our kayaks the day before. Any advice for fishing around the mouth in kayaks?


----------



## trapperjon

where can i find info on fishing the river from shore, locations, places to park,ect... any web sites? thx JON


----------



## wrmdunker

Hey BCNU, going up in two weeks. Whats up with the dams being off limits?


----------



## ohiojmj

There are stairs at Whirlpool State Park to get to the whirlpool. Locals also park at the end on Vanderbilt Ave. (off route 104), go through a gate on the north side of V. Ave., cross the Robert Moses parkway (look for opening in guardrail) and take an old set of stairs down to the gorge. We took these old stairs down and then hiked about a mile upstream to the whirlpool. The poorly maintained steps would be a challenge on a wet day for sure! There were guys fishing the gorge along that route where they could access the water, many fishing the nasty rapids at the narrow point at entrance to whirlpool. Note that the trail at the bottom of the old stairs can also be taken to the right to get to Devel's hole (about 2 mi if I recall the sign at bottom of stiars correctly). I believe there are also steps to gorge at Devil's Hole State Park. That's all I know.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM

Fishing in a kayak - how do you navigate with such strong current?


Composed and sent from a tiny cell phone keyboard


----------



## greendragon

I dont think I would take a kayak or canoe to the Devils Hole if I were you.


----------



## Shortdrift

If you ever saw the whirlpools form and and then vanish in the stretch between the power dams you would never survive in a kayak. We pulled three men out of the river that had their 16ft boat powered with a 40 outboard sucked down so quickly that I would never have seen them if not looking in their direction.
I chartered with one of the senior captains for 15 years and we were once caught in a whirlpool in an 18 foot center console with a 150 on the back and went around the top of that swirling mass three times before breaking out. Pucker factor 10+.


----------



## bcnulater

Years ago we arrived on a Friday in mid-October and went down to check things out. There were a bunch of sad looking people around and we soon found out they were the families of some drowning victims who were sucked into one. Well come Saturday morning my first question to our guide was "what the heck happened". Keep in mind I'd been going up there every fall with him or his brother for over 20 years.
His answer was the victims were with an inexperienced guide who went in the wrong spot. He said he'd show us when we went up river. As we approached the dams he mentioned how we always stay to the right, true, now that we thought about it.
When we come back down river we stay towards the Canadian side also.
Just down river from the Americam Power Authority on the American side is the spot No One goes! Maybe the sole reason I would never thing of not going with an experienced guide! Handling a boat in that stretch takes years of experience.


----------



## bcnulater

wrmdunker said:


> Hey BCNU, going up in two weeks. Whats up with the dams being off limits?


Our guide tried telling me when we were flying up river but I couldn't hear everything he said. I can tell you though there was never a single boat over there!


----------



## Mean Morone

I have no desire to go up in there. My buddy was with another guy in his boat. He didn't know that this guy was having problems with his motor prior to going fishing up there. They started up to Devils Hole and just as they got up in there the motor died. The guy he was with was frantically trying to start the motor as their boat was being pulled into one of those whirlpools. My buddy thought it was all over as they were being pulled down to the middle of this huge whirlpool. Just when he thought he was a goner, the motor started and they were able to get out. Nope, not interested in that nonsense.


----------



## ohiojmj

Shortdrift said:


> If you ever saw the whirlpools form and and then vanish in the stretch between the power dams you would never survive in a kayak. We pulled three men out of the river that had their 16ft boat powered with a 40 outboard sucked down so quickly that I would never have seen them if not looking in their direction.
> I chartered with one of the senior captains for 15 years and we were once caught in a whirlpool in an 18 foot center console with a 150 on the back and went around the top of that swirling mass three times before breaking out. Pucker factor 10+.


Lived in the area for first 28 yrs and saw many horrible things on TV or read in the Courier Express. Shortdrift's story is but one example of many why i will never take my boat even close to that area.


----------



## KTkiff

I wasn't referring to a kayak in devils hole  I meant taking it down the lower stretches, which we did with much success. We ended up fishing another creek up there with the guide for salmon and doing quite well.


----------



## the toothy critter

Yesterday and today have been great fishing. I fished just north of the power plant did well both days thowing everything from rattle traps to quick fish. Got my biggest fish so far today a 31lber will post pics tomorrow

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Was up that way over the weekend (not fishing unfortunatly). Saw LOTS of fish rolling and jumping near the mouth of the river. Stood there and kicked myself in the ass for not bringing my rod


----------



## rbsteele

Fished with our guide this a.m. Had to work for them, but had a good day. Ended up with 7 kings and 2 steelies (one really nice 12 Lbs+). Did better than most on the river. Beautiful day out.


----------

